# Rain and Goats



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello to everyone! :wave: 

I tried searching this forum for an answer to my question but, could not find one. I sincerely apologize if my question has been asked (and answered!) several times before. 

I was told that goats cannot get wet, and the reason for this, is because they can't regulate their body temps. Is this true? :?:

I'm asking, because I live in the PNW (Washington State, to be exact), and it's currently misty/rainy today. I'd love to take Buddy (a Nigerian Dwarf) out of his sleeping quarters, to go for a walk with me but, I don't want to do anything that would hurt him. Like, getting him wet if he isn't supposed to. 

Thank you so much in advance, and have a nice day! 

~BuddysMom


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes goats can get wet, most dont enjoy it.
I bath my boys every few months and they come out in the rain sometimes.
They are warm blooded animals and can regulate their body temperature just like you or me.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response, Talron! 

This is really good to know, especially since it rains (often) here in Washington. :lol: 

The last thing I want to do, is harm him. I never want to do that!

Again, THANK YOU!! :wave:

~BuddysMom


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

We must be neighbors! It's raining the same way here in Shelton.

Anyway, my guys don't seem to be too bothered if it isn't raining hard. Right now they are ignoring this misty stuff, but if it starts to actually come down in measurable amounts they will immediately go inside their shelter and wait for it to ease up.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Rain won't hurt goats, though it seems to with the way they carry on 

Just don't expose them to it for long periods of time, especially if it's cold or heavy rain. They could get sick, especially the kids...


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Are you absolutely sure it won't hurt them? I was under the impression that goats melted in the rain. That's what my girls keep telling me at least


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol, my goats SOUND like they're melting in the rain! They cry so sadly until I bring them to the shed...


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, they act like it's the end of the world when they get wet, but no it doesn't hurt them. I do dry mine off when they get wet and it's cold, but my husband makes fun of me for doing it. Haha


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

:lol: Thank you all for your replies -I appreciate them! 

Greybird: Yes, I think we are, lol. I'm here on the Olympic Peninsula. Close to (but, not in) Port Townsend. 

It's not pouring outside but, it's definitely a steady mist. At least it won't hurt him; although, like canyontrailgoats said, he sure acts like it is. :lol:


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

AvyNatFarm said:


> I do dry mine off when they get wet and it's cold, but my husband makes fun of me for doing it. Haha


:ROFL: I told BuddysDad that I was going to "towel dry" Buddy when I put him back in his sleeping quarters later on, and he looked at me like I was insane, lol. :lol:


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

My boys actually seem to enjoy their baths LOL. They dont even scream when I spray um with the hose. :shades:
I'm such a lucky mom.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, yes, goats are made of sugar and melt if they get wet....just ask them. That's what mine told me many years ago.

Mine absolutely REFUSE to step hoof outside if it is raining (or snowing) at all. Even if it is just a gentle mist. NO WAY, NO HOW....they will melt! They won't even go outside to eat their hay or for a drink of water.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

My experience with goats and rain from 2 days ago. I had 2 forage my 4 four months old goats. It was raining and they came out with me and they just fine and our woods. It was raining hard enough set they did get wet. But they did not seem to mind very much. We stayed out 4 an hour before we came back 2 the shed. This was not the first time that they had eaten in the rain. Before it was and there pasture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Except for very small young kids my goats can go in the rain or stay in if they want. Since the dry does are on pasture or what I call find your own food they to out in the rain. But if it is raining like crazy with no breaks and very cold I'll feed them in their houses


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DogainNigerians (Feb 14, 2014)

My goats absolutely can not stand getting a drop of water on them. They act like acid is falling from the sky and they have to come in the barn so the acid rain does not get on them. 

The rain won't hurt them though. Just like everyone else said you have to be careful when it's cold out and there wet.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

^^^ :lol: 

BuddysDad had the sprinkler going (lawn watering), and when Buddy went over to investigate, he got splashed. Oh, how he raaaaaaaaaaan! :lol:

He acted like the Wicked Witch of The West when she got that pail of water thrown on her. :GAAH:


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

I'm born and raised in the PNW. We live in So. TX now but still have family up there. Our goats used to see a LOT of rain when we lived in North Bend and plenty more in Olympia, WA. We coined a phrase about how our goats looked in the rain. "Ice Cream Coned" You could tell they weren't happy because they would stand with all four hoofs together and they looked like a cone. Goats get rained on in the wild but I've never seen one that liked it. Their tough and get through it but rain and goats don't make for happy campers.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, Buddy's got a surprise coming to him. :lol:

Talron was kind enough to give me info on what kind of shampoo to use, and also answered my question about flea treatment. 

Buddy doesn't have any fleas but, since we treat our cats with Advantage, I wanted to know if there was a "goat version" of it for him. Just as a precaution, you know?

Thank you for your input, because it's greatly appreciated, TylerTX! :wave: 

~BuddysMom


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, we had to go out in the rain again today. Looks like rest of the week will be the same here. It is funny seeing them try to shake like a dog. But it does not stop them from eating.


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Heck, my guys will stand out in a light rain eating and pay it no attention. Haven't seen them out in a pouring rain but then, I don't go out in pouring rain to look and see what goats are doing


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Our goats hate the rain! In fact I use them to see if it's going to rain haha. If they are in their barn instead of the field it's going to rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My guys don't care about rain at all unless the wind is blowing it sideways. They also wander up and down in the flood waters grazing water plants in the fall and spring. If they couldn't live with water, they couldn't live here.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL yes they do melt they insist!! We live in the wettest valley in northland New Zealand. Which is to say ITS WET!!

In my experience, while goats will act terribly miserable and attempt to manipulate you into taking pity and taking them up the shed, in reality they tolerate a lot.

I have very little man-made shelter in my paddocks, but lots of good trees. I am careful with young goats, and any unwell goats I'll rush into the shed. Sometimes I'll give one special needs case a cover.

But for the most part I leave them and they are tough because of it.

There are 3 rules:
1) If they are out grazing in the rain and making no effort to shelter, thats their problem. Happens a lot, they really don't seem to care so much once they're acclimatised.

2) if it has been raining so long the trees are dripping, (which I test by taking down the umbrella, if I'm happy under there they should be), then fair enough I will move them.

3) This Ones a Real Emergency!! if Leia looks at me with those sad puppy eyes ...


They don't have much fat to insulate them, or wool and grease, so they do feel the cold wet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My girls do not care for the rain but they can always get shelter whenever they want from it. If it is really pouring they won't come out....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For anyone who doesn't believe me that my goats are not normal. Snuggles in the cows water. She was not thirsty and knew there was water in there decided do jump in. I ran over to save her but she was very happy till my daughter tried to put a life jacket on








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG, that is hysterical! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kahlua did that once. I went to check on a tire tank, and the little drip stood up on the edge, then jumped in! I had no idea goats could walk on water until that day! She then proceeded to fuss at me like I had thrown her in! :roll:


----------



## Capegoat (Feb 3, 2014)

My goats don't like rain! We haven't had them that long and when it started to sprinkle one day I looked right out to see what they would do. At first they were all lounging in their chairs in their pen, but all of the sudden they all stood up in unison and filed into the barn. Last I saw of them that afternoon! :laugh:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We milk away from the barn, and we have to lead our doe through any weather to get to the stand. Her kid just stands at the gate and bleats for her mother, no matter the weather. Doesn't hurt them one bit. My buck and wether are super friendly and whenever they see us, they are right at the gate. They don't care about the weather either.


----------



## BuddysMom (Jul 19, 2014)

You all have been wonderful, thank you!


----------

